# Rubrikat > Të jesh prind >  Dëshironi të keni fëmijë të zgjuar?

## darla1

*Dëshironi të keni fëmijë të zgjuar?*

Rritja e fëmijëve në një ambient të ngrohtë, plot dashuri dhe një edukim cilësor ndikon pozitivisht në zgjuarsinë e tij. Është shumë e dobishme që nëna të kalojë një shtatzëni të shëndetshme, të kujdeset për fëmijën, të lexojë libra bashkë me të. Përveç kësaj nuk duhen nënvlerësuar edhe aktivitetet sportive të cilat ndihmojnë në zhvillimin e trurit.
Çdo nënë dhe baba dëshiron që fëmija i tij të jetë një person i zgjuar dhe i suksesshëm në jetë. Ndërsa termi i njohur si �zgjuarsi� përbëhet nga terma të ndryshëm si mësim, konceptim, kujtesë dhe mundësi e zgjidhjes së problemit në mënyra të ndryshme.

_Në fillim të faktorëve më të rëndësishëm që ndikojnë në zhvillimin e zgjuarsisë radhitet faktori gjenetik. Por përveç anës gjenetike kanë rëndësi të madhe stimuluesit e ambientit përreth, familja, besimi, kultura dhe përpjekjet e vetë fëmijës për të zhvilluar aftësitë e tij._

Për zhvillimin dhe përdorimin e potencialit të zgjuarsisë në mënyrën më të frytshme kërkohet veçanërisht në vitet e para të jetës një ambient i mbushur plot dashuri për nga ana shpirtërore dhe mendore dhe marrja e një edukimi cilësor. Në këtë pikë prindërve u bien detyra shumë të rëndësishme.

*Qëndroni larg stresit gjatë shtatzanisë*
Një shtatzëni e kaluar në një ambient jo të qetë dhe me probleme pasqyrohet në marrëdhënien nënë-fëmijë. Nëna nuk arrin të ketë një lidhje shpirtërore me fëmijën dhe ky fakt ndikon negativisht në zhvillimin e tij.

*Kaloni kohë me të*
Duke filluar që me lindjen e tij përveç nevojave fizike duhet t�u kushtohet rëndësi e madhe dhe nevojave shpirtërore. Prandaj për t�i dhënë siguri fëmijës dhe për ta bërë të ndihet i veçantë duhet të luani me të. Kalimi i kohës me të dhe interesi i shfaqur duke luajtur do të ndikojë pozitivisht në zhvillimin akademik dhe social të fëmijës.

*Lëreni t�ju bëjë pyetje*
Fëmijët janë në zbulim e sipër të botës që i rrethon. Prandaj është e nevojshme që t�i nxisim ndjenjat e tyre kureshtare. Sa herë që fëmija t�ju bëjë një pyetje duhet t�i përgjigjeni në një mënyre tolerante dhe të durueshme dhe t�i jepni mundësinë e shprehjes së mendimeve të tij. Sa më shumë që të flisni me të aq më shumë do të zhvillohet dhe aftësia e të kuptuarit dhe përdorimit të fjalëve.

*Caktoni një orë lexim libri*
Duke u nisur nga fakti që libri ndikon në mënyrë aktive në zhvillimin e trurit, fëmijës duhet t�i merren libra me përralla dhe libra të përbërë vetëm nga figura shumëngjyrëshe, pa fjalë. Ndërsa në periudhat e mëvonshme mund të punohet më shumë përsa i përket aspektit të afrimit të fëmijës me librat. Si një familje në fund të ditës mund të caktoni një orë ku të lexoni bashkë libra. Nxitini fëmijët të abonohen në gazeta apo revista me përmbajtje kulturore- shkencore.

*Zgjidhni lojëra të përshtatshme me moshën*
Gjatë lojës realizohen disa procese të ndryshme mendore si klasifikimi, vendosja, zgjidhja e problemit. Prandaj duhet të zgjidhen lojëra të përshtatshme edukuese që të mundësojnë zhvillimin dhe përqendrimin e tyre.

*Bëjini ushtrime të cilat ndikojnë në zhvillimin e trurit*
Kur fëmija noton, i jep biçikletës, luan basketboll sinjalet që shkojnë nga trupi drejt trurit bëhen edhe më aktive. Edhe shahu, pyetjet logjike dhe gjëegjëzat ndikojnë pozitivisht mbi qendrën e kujtesës.

*Kërkoni të përdorë edhe dorën tjetër*
Për të futur në punë të dy zonat e trurit kërkoni nga fëmija të përdorë edhe dorën tjetër pavarësisht dorës që përdorë për të kryer aktivitetet jetësore. P.sh nëse shkruan me dorë të djathtë kërkoni të provojë shkrimin me dorën e majtë. Dhe insistoni derisa të arrijë të shkruajë me dorën e majtë.

B,g..start

----------

